

Twitter #Music's Awful iTunes Rank Belies Its Success - mxpxpx
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3010948/twitter-musics-awful-itunes-rank-belies-its-success

======
untog
So the point of the article is that even if it only has 100 users, it's still
a success? I doubt that very much.

I don't use the app, nor do I know anyone that does.

